# Hi everyone =^.^=



## sandhollow (Jan 9, 2010)

First off I would like to say hi to everyone since I'm new. Second I found this hutch digging while helping in the building of a new church. I have never seen one without any embossing other than on the bottom, it has a Chattanooga glass mark and thats it. I also found a bunch of meds which I seem to have misplaced.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just what kind of meds was it that you misplaced? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Jose! ..I've never seen a totally unembossed hutch before!


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi and welcome,unembossed hutches do not show up very often .I have one with just an H on bottom,there was a thread about them on this site but i could not find it ,i bet Charlie can though.


----------



## sandhollow (Jan 9, 2010)

Like 10 Ayers, I didn't get a good look at them I just put them in bag but I'm sure they are around somewhere, I'll post them when I find them.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> Hi and welcome,unembossed hutches do not show up very often .I have one with just an H on bottom,there was a thread about them on this site but i could not find it ,i bet Charlie can though.


 
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-114208/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#114215    ..this one?


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow ,not the one i was thinking of it was 08 or 09 ,but that was lightning fast .The one i was thinking of might have been in digging and finding ,someone posted one and others commented on finding very few unembossed as compared to embossed ones.Thanks Charlie !


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's the trick: instead of a forum search, do a google search.. there's always an ABN result or two.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, thanks for sharing your finds....looking forward to seeing the meds!                                       Joe


----------



## sandhollow (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I looked and looked and found nothing. I will see if one of the other guys that was with me  picked them up or else they are now under a concrete slab. Hope someone picked them up.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for tip Charlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Found this ,but did not find the post yet still looking . http://www.sha.org/bottle/soda.htm  Says this -It has been estimated that 99% of Hutchinson bottles have proprietary embossing on them since unembossed Hutchinsons are relatively unusual .(Fowler pers.comm.2006)  Hope you find the bottles


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sandhollow,
 Welcome. Unembossed hutches are a little more unusual because most had company information on them. I think glass companies made them to sell to anyone who needed bottles in a hurry. It may have also helped to have inexpensive stock for bottlers that didn't want to invest in molds. However, without the (paper) label, its hard to track down the brand name of the company that used them (and that's how most of us collect them). They are antiques and they are worth keeping. Some people collect blanks, others will want bottles made by the glass manufacturer. Even a good stopper alone has value without the bottle. I would keep them.


----------



## sandhollow (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the info I had never seen a hutch with no embossing on it so it I thought it would be good to show it to your guys maybe you would know more than me. Well I found out what happened to my meds. One of the guys I was with stepped on the bag they were in and broke them so he took the evidence. He said he will give me something to replace them so I guess I'll forgive him. My brother had a camera with him I'll see if he took some pics of them so I can show you.


----------

